# Limited Regen in mild (55° F) weather



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Getting limited regen warning frequently now. It’s 55 Fahrenheit and sunny. Is this now normal? Why? TBH I can’t tell the regen difference in these recent cases.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ksb466 said:


> Getting limited regen warning frequently now. It's 55 Fahrenheit and sunny. Is this now normal? Why? TBH I can't tell the regen difference in these recent cases.


Normal. The battery is below the ideal operating temperature so it limits regen power to prevent damage to the battery.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

One "trick" you can use is to order the car to begin charging a little while before you plan to leave. Charging will warm up the battery, thus giving you more regen.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Welcome to cooler temperatures. No regen and decreased range will now be the norm.
Regen will be related to battery charge state, the higher the charge, the higher the regen.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The optimal temperature of the battery is something like 82 degrees, anything below that you're going to start the day with limited regen.


----------

